# Sick from Stove Top Stuffing!



## Messac888 (Jan 24, 2005)

Lately I've been on a whole-grains, natural foods kick that is either ready-to-eat (like breads) or made from scratch (like pie crust and stuff). Well, this morning I made some stuffing from a box since my son was hungry and I was too. I ate about 5 bites and almost puked. It didn't sit well at all in my stomach! The mix wasn't bad; it wouldn't be expiring for a long time from now. Has this happened to anyone else? Could it be from my body adjusting to not having preservatives and additives anymore that it reacted the way it did? Just curious to see if this has ever happened to anyone else!


----------



## loon13 (Dec 2, 2002)

Well, I know Stove Top stuffing (and most other boxed stuffings) has MSG in it. Because of that, neither my DH or I can eat it because we get baddddd headaches from that. If you're sensitive to MSG, it might be that.

And IMHO, because of your healthier way of eating, it could very well be that your body is less able to tolerate processed foods and the like anymore. Kind of like when you cut back on sugar or salt. Once you get used to less, you'll find that foods you could once have are now too sugary or salty for your taste.

I'm not saying that you can never have processed or instant foods ever again, just probably not as much as you used to because your body no longer tolerates it.

Hope that helps,
Loon


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Stove Top stuffing has ALWAYS made me ill!!! I have never liked the taste of it.

What the pp said is probably true. I cut back on salt while I was pregnant with my first dd. Since then I cannot stand salt. My mother always gets mad when she comes to my house cause the salt shakers are always empty.


----------



## Brookesmom (Oct 12, 2002)

I had some at a family member's house this past fall- It was SO salty. I took a few bites and decided not to let DD have it. Then I read the ingredients and saw how amazingly salty it was- didn't notice the MSG though... double yuck!


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

High sodium content, MSG probably -- no wonder you were ill.
Whole grain stuffing from fresh ground grains is to die for!
But I get the quick fix need...

I have wild rice mixture on hand (no seasoning). I cook it in veggie broth. We had that for a quick lunch yesterday with peas on the side.


----------

